# Website Designer and T-shirt Company Partner



## kidaries0413 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am looking for a partner to help me start a revolutionary T-shirt company. The company will primarily sell organic luxury T-shirts online. I have designed 90% of the e-commerce website. I am looking for a working partner who can implement the e-commerce website I have made from design mode into reality. I have a degree in business, have experience with multi-million dollar contracts and know how to get the job done right. I have land in India where we can build a plant eventually to produce our own shirts. I also have contacts with buyers for a major department store as well which could be useful later on as well as a contact at Google. These shirts will be like no other shirt on the market and will sell quickly in a niche market as well as benefit a good cause. I am hoping to have the shirts be designed to my specifications and my own label. We can contact T-shirt manufactures together and see what our costs are going to be. I have a list of manufactures that meet my requirements.

Like stated before this will have to be a 5-star e-commerce website as this will be our primary way of selling shirts. Our customers will judge us on three things:

1.	Website
2.	Service 
3.	T-shirts

I have to make absolutely sure I have someone that is confident they can design a 5-star e-commerce website. Some of the features the website will have are:

1.	Track the packages the customer's order
2.	Check Gift Card Balance's
3.	Newsletter Registration and much more. . .
4.	Watch Video's

If you know you can design an e-commerce website like nothface.com, icebreaker.com, patagonia.com, nordstrom.com, macys.com and others similar because this is what will be needed. . .

With the website I have designed a database where we the employers of the company are able to perform many of the tasks including:

1.	Take Customers order over the phone
2.	Return customers orders
3.	Check customers history
4.	Check Inventory
5.	Get reports on purchases, returns, for the day, week, month, year, and much more. . .

I have designed the e-commerce website and the database that runs in the background so customers can shop online with ease and comfort.

Along with the website that is equally important is to be able to split all costs. Some of the costs include: 

1.	Ordering T-shirts
2.	Supplies -- Shipping boxes, Box for shirts, labels, etc.
3.	Inventory System
4.	Logo
5.	Website Registration
6.	1-800 number and Phone system
7.	Models for the website and brochures. We would need to split all costs equally.
8.	Advertising (Google ads, Social Media, etc.)

I have a business plan and know that this company will be able to sell shirts with a little bit of recognition. The shirts never expire and once the site is up and running it's only a matter of time before they sell and would be able to restock with the profits. 

If you are interested and know you can help with all the things mentioned above, please feel free to contact me. Please understand I am very serious about this company and need to have someone that is going to be equally hard working, passionate, and loyal as I am. I have thought about this business from every angle and I am looking for one partner that can invest time, money and hard work.

We can meet in person and see if we can find some common ground to get the ball rolling and then meet up on Gmail chat/video to have meetings.


----------



## abhilp7 (Aug 17, 2012)

And where in india are you from.
And what would be the no of tshirts you are planning to sell in a day..
Well im planning a business myself with few partners.


----------



## kidaries0413 (Aug 13, 2012)

I live in Chicago but have land in South India, Kerala to be exact. Where are you located. Let me know if you are interested to talk more. I am starting a company here in Chicago USA to sell shirts primarily online. Let me know you thoughts. You can message me here or email me at 

kidaries0413

@

gmail.com

Thanks.



abhilp7 said:


> And where in india are you from.
> And what would be the no of tshirts you are planning to sell in a day..
> Well im planning a business myself with few partners.


----------



## abhilp7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well i was planning a smaller business actually not outsourced as for now. 
Iam from Hyderabad. So you want to start your business out of india or within india.


kidaries0413 said:


> I live in Chicago but have land in South India, Kerala to be exact. Where are you located. Let me know if you are interested to talk more. I am starting a company here in Chicago USA to sell shirts primarily online. Let me know you thoughts. You can message me here or email me at
> 
> kidaries0413
> 
> ...


----------



## kidaries0413 (Aug 13, 2012)

If I can get the shirts from India that would be great. They would have to be organic. I would design the shirts myself under my specifications and bring them here in the states and sell them primarily online.. Let me know if you want to know more. Thanks.



abhilp7 said:


> Well i was planning a smaller business actually not outsourced as for now.
> Iam from Hyderabad. So you want to start your business out of india or within india.


----------



## abhilp7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry but im not a supplier try beaumonde.in.
They are good with products. I planned to buy Tshirts from them the can provide good organic tshirts.


----------

